# Should I go 13.37?



## hellrazor (May 11, 2011)

I've never used Slackware before, should I go for it? I know it's more in depth than most distros (to a level I've never been before), and I already know that I don't know everything I'll probably need to know (so expect me to ask for help a lot ), but should I go for it anyway?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2011)

go for it if you want something new to learn, otherwise don't bother. in the professional world you will almost never come across slackware as their is no longer any desire for it.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 2, 2011)

One of my larger web hosting clients runs slackware on all of his httpd machines. He runs a popular file/image upload site. I grew up with slackware and netbsd. There's no point in running it unless you want practice compiling things from source, which is fun actually. Although I think now they have some package management? I haven't run it myself since release 8 or 9 I think.


----------

